
GitHub – Creality3DPrinting/Ender-3: A fully Open Source 3D printer - axiomdata316
https://github.com/Creality3DPrinting/Ender-3
======
Lievelingsduif
The title is slightly misleading, the Ender-3 (touted as the new best cheap
printed) is not the first open source 3D printer.

Nearly every printer is based on a type of RepRap printer which kind of
started the original boom. You can find a ton of open source printers on their
site:
[https://reprap.org/wiki/RepRap_Options](https://reprap.org/wiki/RepRap_Options)

------
BlackLotus89
I'm thinking about buying the Ender 2 since it seems to give a good bang for
the buck. Print quality and price seem to be ok.

Right now I use the micro3d (which doesn't work that well for me). If the
Ender2 gets cheaper soon (not flash sale, but coupon cheap) I will probably
buy one

------
cdaringe
All of the hardware files are SolidWorks. Last time I checked SolidWorks still
had a pretty bummery access model for hobbyist users. Anyone know if that has
changed?

~~~
jjeaff
Autodesk has Fusion 360 which can import Solidworks files.

Fusion 360 is free and full featured for hobbyists.

~~~
elkos
RMS would argue that it's gratis not libre

